# How to change brake pads on Campy



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

After being a Shimano guy for decades, I put Campy on a bike to try something different. I need to change the brake pads (Athena 11-speed). I'm used to Shimano where you just unscrew the set screw and slide them off. How do you replace Campy pads?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The ones before the 2011 versión are "pressure" setup

you have to hold the pad with something strong, like a bench clamp and then push the carrier to remove the pad.

if the pad is already good for the trash you could also use a screwdriver to lever it up and out. 

to setup the new pad it, lubricate it with some alcohol and push it back in.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Are you kidding me? I have to remove the carrier from the bike? What a PITA. I'm not feeling the love of the $175 tool I need to replace a chain either. 

If it helps, I have the first year Athena when it was introduced as 11-speed. I think it was 2011.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

pmf said:


> Are you kidding me? I have to remove the carrier from the bike? What a PITA. I'm not feeling the love of the $175 tool I need to replace a chain either.
> 
> If it helps, I have the first year Athena when it was introduced as 11-speed. I think it was 2011.


As Salsa says - thin bladed screwdriver under the pad and lever it out.

Soapy solution works for me to push a new pad in. They are directional btw.

As for the chains - just buy a KMC link.


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

It really isn't that hard to do. Prying the old pad from the carrier is quick and simple with a flat screwdriver. I use dish soap to lube up the new pad and then push them into place. You might need a mallet to fully seat the pad by tapping the pad while holding the carrier against a solid surface, or hold the pad against the surface and tap the carrier (either way use a rag to protect the carrier). Should only take you 15 minutes to complete the job.

Though it sounds like it's too late, you didn't need to buy the Campy chain tool; just use a regular chain tool and a KMC 11-spd quick link. Works just fine.

Give Campy a chance. Compared to Shimano, it will make you much faster and more appealing to the opposite sex!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Easiest way to remove a spent Campag brakepad: take a pair of small wire cutters and take a couple big chomps out of the center of pad. The pad will break into pieces and simply pick the pieces out. Takes less than 30 seconds. Then slide the new pads in. The newer campag brake shoes with the spring holder are much easier to install/remove pads. 
The only problem with the new style campy brake shoes is that you have to use campy pads (as they have the slot machined into them to accommodate the sping mech). This limits your pad choices if you use carbon rims, so I use Jagwire shoes that match Record brakes perfectly.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

oldroadie_nc said:


> It really isn't that hard to do. Prying the old pad from the carrier is quick and simple with a flat screwdriver. I use dish soap to lube up the new pad and then push them into place. You might need a mallet to fully seat the pad by tapping the pad while holding the carrier against a solid surface, or hold the pad against the surface and tap the carrier (either way use a rag to protect the carrier). Should only take you 15 minutes to complete the job.
> 
> Though it sounds like it's too late, you didn't need to buy the Campy chain tool; just use a regular chain tool and a KMC 11-spd quick link. Works just fine.
> 
> Give Campy a chance. Compared to Shimano, it will make you much faster and more appealing to the opposite sex!


I haven't bought the Campy chain tool yet. What chain tool do you use? Something for 11-speed? I have 2 (soon to be 3 Campy equipped bikes). The other three are Shimano 9-speed equiped. Surely, I can't use a 9-speed chain breaker for an 11-speed chain. I wasn't aware that there are 11-speed links. I use them on my Shimano chains because I can't stand those silly pins. 

That last part isn't good to hear. I already have to beat women off with a stick. I figured Campy would make me appear like an old fart and they would leave me alone -- at least on bike rides.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Park makes a set of 11 speed tools (CT4.X and CT-11), if you aren't going to use the pins you only need the one tool (CT4.X).
The current version CT4.3 includes an anvil so you don't need the CT-11, not sure how well the anvil works. Chances are I'll buy the Campy tool myself at some point as it has some functional advantages.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe all the Swissstop pads have the cutouts at this point. At least the Black Princes I have do.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

> I wasn't aware that there are 11-speed links.


I just finished telling that there were 11-speed links. KMC.

All 11-speed chains are the same width.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I use a small block of wood, 1x2 x about 4" long, to push out Campy brake pads.
I am able to put more hand force on the wood, then I ever could on the narrow brake pad. 

When re-inserting pads, I carefully apply some dry wax lube to backside of pads. Slide in easy & doesnt dry out (too much), so subsequent removal is easier.
Obviously dont want to have any wax get onto the actual brake surface!

At times I almost want to substitute Shimano-style pad holders with the setscrew :-/


----------

